
Her life stretched 3 centuries - toptalentscout
http://www.nytimes.com/2000/01/24/nyregion/jean-macarthur-general-s-widow-dies-at-101.html
======
JSeymourATL
Interesting that this obit from 2000 should turn-up on HN.

Recently read Manchester's brilliant biography on MacArthur, his wife was a
prominent force in his life. Highly recommend it
>[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/20949.American_Caesar](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/20949.American_Caesar)

